# Bindings coming loose



## Charles Hong (Jan 7, 2017)

Hey guys, thanks for helping out. So I have a problem with one of my bindings on my board. It seems that after riding for a couple hours, the binding strap doesn't seem to want to stay strapped in. It doesn't lock past a certain notch and it's not because of ice getting caught in the notches as someone previously stated. Someone mentioned that maybe because the binding is cold it is becoming loose. This may be true as it doesn't often happen when I ski at Big Bear and instead seems to happen when I ski at Mammoth and other colder resorts. I also want to note that only my ankle strap is coming loose and not the top strap. Furthermore, this is the same binding that I use to ride the lift. First time poster, hope for the best.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Maybe it is time to get a new buckle. Or, if you can, adjust the ladder so that it is not using the same teeth as you normally do. So make the ladder longer or shorter, using a different hole on the adjustment. I can do this with Unions, so I am not sure if you can or not.


----------



## Charles Hong (Jan 7, 2017)

Thanks MMSlasher, I'll try that out. Also, do you have a specific place where you buy buckles and is this a common maintenance issue with bindings?
I'm fairly new to snowboarding as this is my first board/bindings. I bought them as a package from sierra snowboards about 5 or 6 years ago. I got the Sierra Team Board with rome s90 bindings. I got into snowboarding more passionately over these last two years. I'll try adjusting them first.


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

Charles Hong said:


> Thanks MMSlasher, I'll try that out. Also, do you have a specific place where you buy buckles and is this a common maintenance issue with bindings?
> I'm fairly new to snowboarding as this is my first board/bindings. I bought them as a package from sierra snowboards about 5 or 6 years ago. I got the Sierra Team Board with rome s90 bindings. I got into snowboarding more passionately over these last two years. I'll try adjusting them first.


Try this place http://fixmybinding.com

They may have a buckle or ladder that could work. I wouldn't say it is common, but it does happen. I have had to replace a few buckles over the years.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

just get some burton ratchets and ladders and slap/jerry rig...I just did this to all of my old drakes (union guys were former drake guys)


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Chances are the teeth on the plastic "ladder", the side of the strap that the ratchet grabs on to, are rounded out and slipping. Common problem among slightly older bindings. I haven't had that issue with modern Burton ratchets/ladders. They're usually cheap at almost any board shop.

The guys in the back of the shop may have a spare laying around too, doesn't hurt to take the board in and ask what they can do.


----------

